# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  5 ατομα στο NWN!!!

## Venox

Μαλιστα! μετραμε ηδη 5 ατομα στον πρωτο μηνα λειτουργιας μας. Οι 2 τελευταιοι μαλιστα με μοναδικο εξοπλισμο 1 linksys wrt54g κ τις 2 κεραιουλες του κατορθωσαν να πιασουν ικανοποιητικες ταχυτητες, μεσα απο το σπιτι τους!!! (Η εστω στα μπαλκονια τους)  :: 


Παμε γερα, Παμε μπροστα!!!

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Μαλιστα! μετραμε ηδη 5 ατομα στον πρωτο μηνα λειτουργιας μας. Οι 2 τελευταιοι μαλιστα με μοναδικο εξοπλισμο 1 linksys wrt54g κ τις 2 κεραιουλες του κατορθωσαν να πιασουν ικανοποιητικες ταχυτητες, μεσα απο το σπιτι τους!!! (Η εστω στα μπαλκονια τους) 
> 
> 
> Παμε γερα, Παμε μπροστα!!!


Να σας δούμε διασυνδεμένους με μας.  ::   ::   ::  Α ρε πατρίδα.

----------


## Venox

με εσας = Πάτρα;;; Εαν ναι, ειναι στα αμεσα σχεδια μας.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αθήνα είναι ο father. Σύντομα θα τους δούμε στο IRC...  ::

----------

